# Grrrrr



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't freaking belive it ! My Ipod just 
Craped out it does nothing plugging it ln nothing ! And OS 9 was updated on it and it's not that old pissed is just a fraction of what I feel now ! Pcs of dung apple product ! Grrrrrrr V^^V .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lot a of trouble with ios 9 ... the update ..yesterday helped a lot.

My whole staff had problems with ios 9 when it came out last week.

wll


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Stop playing with toys and buy real smartphones & co. ... Hahahahaha


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a real smart phone a Samsung alpha I used 
The Ipod when I get home and put the Samsung to bed lol .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I personaly do not use apple products~to me there is just to many issues..& there all over priced in my opinion

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I found a solution to the issue I'm back up my ipod is what i use to upload images to here and other fourms

my Samsung phone does not upload images to all the fourms thats why i was concerned lol but all is well now.


----------

